# Suicide



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think I could ever do it even if I wanted to. I think some people just can't and some people it's their destiny for whatever reason. Thoughts?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Most are by accident.....


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

Its hard to say you couldn't do it until you are in the situation where you feel like nothing else will take away the pain you feel, my mum commited suicide just over a year ago.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I know loads that have. An old friend of mine hung himself because his gf left him (yes, ashamed to admit I have cracked onto her since, but she's fit, what do ya do) he was only 24. His mum used to babysit my little brother.

I couldn't do it myself, iv been in some god forsaken holes in my past but iv always had the strength to pull through. Not all do.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Think it's a selfish thing to do from a weak minded individual


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Most are by accident.....


Suicide is killing yourself on purpose, it's the opposite of an accident.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> *I know loads that have*. An old friend of mine hung himself because his gf left him (yes, ashamed to admit I have cracked onto her since, but she's fit, what do ya do) he was only 24. His mum used to babysit my little brother.
> 
> I couldn't do it myself, iv been in some god forsaken holes in my past but iv always had the strength to pull through. Not all do.


No fu**ing wonder being around you.

And why is every post about you finger banging or fisting girls, grow the f**k up.

and always in a hole , good old tekkers living the dream


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Suicide is killing yourself on purpose, it's the opposite of an accident.


In most cases its an act of self harm intended to be a cry for help, so the intent is injury and the accident is death.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> In most cases its an act of self harm intended to be a cry for help, so the intent is injury and the accident is death.


That makes it an accidental death.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Suicide is killing yourself on purpose, it's the opposite of an accident.


No......most set themselves up to do it decide they then don't want to.. Then an accident happens.

Or they get half way through the act and decide they don't want to.

When you've seen as many as I have with a ligature around they're necks and hardly any skin left because they've been tearing at said ligature with finger nails to try to get it off........then it's an accident.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> That makes it an accidental death.


The coroner's verdict would be listed as suicide.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> The coroner's verdict would be listed as suicide.


Yes


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

UlsterRugby said:


> Think it's a selfish thing to do from a weak minded individual


not really. What's selfish is expecting someone to carry on living a life that they feel so worthless and depressed in.

how depressed and hopeless must you feel to consider loosing everything - it's straight up cowardly to say it's the easy way out because that's sonthibg that requires a mass amount of motivation to follow through with


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Verno said:


> Yes


It wasn't a question, it was a factual statement big guy.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> It wasn't a question, it was a factual statement big guy.


lol I know mate. Could only type a quick response....

Bolox to you now though


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> not really. What's selfish is expecting someone to carry on living a life that they feel so worthless and depressed in.
> 
> how depressed and hopeless must you feel to consider loosing everything - it's straight up cowardly to say it's the easy way out because that's sonthibg that requires a mass amount of motivation to follow through with


It's the person's decision to kill themself, but they also decide to leave people behind who have to deal with their death.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Think it's a selfish thing to do from a weak minded individual


I used to think this way. Started changing my mind set a bit the past few years. We are looking at it from a strong minded/healthy point of view. When it comes to taking your own life maybe the above has gone, so its something we can not comprehend.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> It's the person's decision to kill themself, but they also decide to leave people behind who have to deal with their death.


most tthink theys be doing them a favour by doing it


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> most tthink theys be doing them a favour by doing it


I think it's temporary mental illness to kill yourself, I don't think a person in their right mind could do it.



> lol I know mate. Could only type a quick response....
> 
> Bolox to you now though


Yes.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I think it's temporary mental illness to kill yourself, I don't think a person in their right mind could do it.
> 
> Yes.


ofcourse not

If youve reached rock bottom and think the only way is to end your life that your parents and friends etc wwouldnt mind and would be happy if there son/friend/we was gone your far from right mind

The same as drinkin loads or doing hard drugs


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> not really. What's selfish is expecting someone to carry on living a life that they feel so worthless and depressed in.
> 
> how depressed and hopeless must you feel to consider loosing everything - it's straight up cowardly to say it's the easy way out because that's sonthibg that requires a mass amount of motivation to follow through with


I've been depressed resorted to drink felt at an all time low. I got help, spoke with the head doctor as we call him in the military found out the case and how to deal with it and addressed the issue and done what I could to step forward. People killing themselves for losing a girl friend or for being to fat or something stupid are morons. Who gives a fcuk what other people think.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Some people are more genetically predisposed to suicide

touchy subject


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> not really. What's selfish is expecting someone to carry on living a life that they feel so worthless and depressed in.
> 
> how depressed and hopeless must you feel to consider loosing everything - it's straight up cowardly to say it's the easy way out because that's sonthibg that requires a mass amount of motivation to follow through with


I think it's straight up cowardly to kill yourself and leave your family behind. Hardly takes that much motivation to drink a bottle of jack neck a few pills or jump in front of a train or whatever way you choose.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> ofcourse not
> 
> If youve reached rock bottom and think the only way is to end your life that your parents and friends etc wwouldnt mind and would be happy if there son/friend/we was gone your far from right mind
> 
> The same as drinkin loads or doing hard drugs


I think you thought you were disagreeing but you were in fact agreeing.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

f**k suicide, there's nothing a cocktail of uppers and a truck load of alcohol can't solve for a couple of hours.

The comedowns always harsh though, but the trick is to keep on going ;-)


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Yolo


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't think I could ever do it even if I wanted to. I think some people just can't and some people it's their destiny for whatever reason. Thoughts?


squats, are you paid or something to start daft threads? Please, just start being normal. I see the threads, and it's you, please stop.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I think it's straight up cowardly to kill yourself and leave your family behind. Hardly takes that much motivation to drink a bottle of jack neck a few pills or jump in front of a train or whatever way you choose.


Potentially not, maybe they worry about fu**ing it up, you know ending up as a paraplegic or the dose of pills people take (which actually takes days to kill you will) more than likely leave you painfully alive with a big debilitation. Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you judge them. Think I worked this about by about 15. Most humans realise this before judging others quite early on in their lives. What are your views on people that are gay, people that steal to feed their children etc?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> squats, are you paid or something to start daft threads? Please, just start being normal. I see the threads, and it's you, please stop.


If you don't like my threads, don't read them.



> squats, are you paid or something to start daft threads? Please, just start being normal. I see the threads, and it's you, please stop.


If you don't like my threads, don't read them.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you don't like my threads, don't read them.


I am holding out for the one post that might be of slight interest to anyone. One day that sweet nugget may come from something you say.

Now, let us pray.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A good friend of mine hung himself when he was 21,over a girl.

She'd finished with him so he went and got fvxked up on all kinds of drugs and hung himself.

Went to his funeral with his family, was horrible.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Potentially not, maybe they worry about fu**ing it up, you know ending up as a paraplegic or the dose of pills people take (which actually takes days to kill you will) more than likely leave you painfully alive with a big debilitation. Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you judge them. Think I worked this about by about 15. Most humans realise this before judging others quite early on in their lives. What are your views on people that are gay, people that steal to feed their children etc?


I don't understand what your asking me? I don't think life is ever that bad that you would end it, yes it would seem s**t at the time but you have to address the problem and take steps to achieve what you need to move on if that means removing your self from the whole situation and starting a fresh. Yes it wouldn't be easy but it would beat debating liking yourself for a solution to your problems. We obviously have different views which in life is always going to happen, I'm just putting my point across.

People led who steal to feed their family well this one has so many variables, why have children if you can't afford to keep them. I see this programmes on Benifits the mum standing saying she worries that she can't feed her children whilst standing drinking a can of red bull and smoking with a 42 inch plasma in the house. Sort your pirorites out before resorting to stealing. Better still get a job! There is so much work out there but people won't do it as they think they are better than some of the jobs


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> A good friend of mine hung himself when he was 21,over a girl.
> 
> She'd finished with him so he went and got fvxked up on all kinds of drugs and hung himself.
> 
> Went to his funeral with his family, was horrible.


But IMO it won't have been just the girl that caused it, because otherwise everyone who got dumped by a girl would have topped themselves.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I don't understand what your asking me? I don't think life is ever that bad that you would end it, yes it would seem s**t at the time but you have to address the problem and take steps to achieve what you need to move on if that means removing your self from the whole situation and starting a fresh. Yes it wouldn't be easy but it would beat debating liking yourself for a solution to your problems. We obviously have different views which in life is always going to happen, I'm just putting my point across.
> 
> People led who steal to feed their family well this one has so many variables, why have children if you can't afford to keep them. I see this programmes on Benifits the mum standing saying she worries that she can't feed her children whilst standing drinking a can of red bull and smoking with a 42 inch plasma in the house. Sort your pirorites out before resorting to stealing. Better still get a job! There is so much work out there but people won't do it as they think they are better than some of the jobs


That's sort of the point like you say there are too many variables. If my wife say got killed in a car accident I may not cope and top myself the same could happen to you and you may not. We all experience things differently.

I got mugged at knife point and told my dad, yes I was scared shitless and gave the mugger my money. He said why didn't you just knock the c**t out. He would of or at least tried because he's wired differently. To assume because you can deal with something that means everybody automatically should react in the same way as you , is a little odd. I appreciate your view I just don't agree with it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I dont think there is anything in life that can't be dealt with in some way or another, some people are to proud to ask for help, thats the problem.

I think you've gotta be in some serious dark fked up place to think the only way out is to kill yourself I know two people who have committed suicide. 1 due to being that much in debt and his mrs didnt know. They were going to lose everything and the other was told he was riddled with cancer. His family didn't know.

Is it a cowards way out imo yes as i feel you should face your problems and deal with them but its hard to say when your living in your little happy bubble.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> No fu**ing wonder being around you.
> 
> And why is every post about you finger banging or fisting girls, grow the f**k up.
> 
> and always in a hole , good old tekkers living the dream


look grandad don't be mad at me coz you can't get it up anymore.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I think you thought you were disagreeing but you were in fact agreeing.


yes i wwas just elaborating on the fact


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been to 6 mates funerals in the last 15 yrs.

4 of them hung them selves due to been ****ed in the head through drugs. The other 2 died due to being on drugs. First one had a heart attack, 2nd one choked on his one vomit.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Its one thing to get spurned by a women and take your own life but some take there children with them what sort of people are these ?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> But IMO it won't have been just the girl that caused it, because otherwise everyone who got dumped by a girl would have topped themselves.


See again, you are just being unnecessarily antagonistic, why?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## wilson1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

Harrison said:


> Its hard to say you couldn't do it until you are in the situation where you feel like nothing else will take away the pain you feel, my mum commited suicide just over a year ago.


sorry to read that pal. Hope your greeving passes quickly.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

A work colleague of mine killed herself by deliberately overdosing.

She planned it all out quietly. Took voluntary redundancy from work, wrote her will and got all other affairs in order. She left a bag of letters individually addressed to people she knew. Then she packed her bipolar husband off to his parents for the Easter weekend and went through with the plan.

Outwardly, she showed no signs of depression and gave no indication of what her plans were. She had asked repeatedly for help with her husband ... and he only got this once his primary carer killed herself.

She was the kindest, loveliest person and we felt terrible because we witnessed her will for her and none of us put 2&2 together, and helped her. No-one thought she was selfish or mentally ill - she was just leading a hellish life and was desperate as it had been that way for years with seemingly (to her) no way to change it other than suicide.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Leigh said:


> A work colleague of mine killed herself by deliberately overdosing.
> 
> She planned it all out quietly. Took voluntary redundancy from work, wrote her will and got all other affairs in order. She left a bag of letters individually addressed to people she knew. Then she packed her bipolar husband off to his parents for the Easter weekend and went through with the plan.
> 
> ...


And these are the people that actually need help. Not the attention seeking sheep who think it's "cool"!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> But IMO it won't have been just the girl that caused it, because otherwise everyone who got dumped by a girl would have topped themselves.


Don't be silly. Everybody handles and deals with things differently.

People are affected by things differently. What could traumatise you might not bother me at all and vice versa.



EpicSquats said:


> But IMO it won't have been just the girl that caused it, because otherwise everyone who got dumped by a girl would have topped themselves.


Don't be silly. Everybody handles and deals with things differently.

People are affected by things differently. What could traumatise you might not bother me at all and vice versa.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Think it's a selfish thing to do from a weak minded individual


here you can have my bipolar and see if you think like that afterwards


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I honestly believe it's easy to say I've been close to it once but I don't believe that kind of thing has a 'been close' it's either do or don't.. If you think about it chances are it won't happen imo! Either way i think it's extremely selfish way to do things


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> I honestly believe it's easy to say I've been close to it once but I don't believe that kind of thing has a 'been close' it's either do or don't.. If you think about it chances are it won't happen imo! Either way i think it's extremely selfish way to do things


you cant of been that close then ..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> you cant of been that close then ..


he didn't say he was.. You haven't read the post properly


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> I honestly believe it's easy to say I've been close to it once
> 
> ???? @ PLATE


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's easy to judge suicide as selfish when standing from a position of rational and good mental health. It is a completely different existence to those living that hell. Considering the nightmare I was in when I contemplated suicide a decade ago, I cannot imagine the hell someone must endure to be driven to the extent of actually doing it. Theres a big difference between considering it and actually doing it...a diffetence that only those who have done it can actually know. When someone I knew killed himself I didn't feel any anger towards him. I grieved for the pain he was in and years on I still struggle with that thought...the hell he was in for years.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> you cant of been that close then ..


I clearly wasn't close mate no. This is the kind of thing there's a huge difference between suicidal thoughts and actually attempting


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mate read the first line of his post properly


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Plate said:


> mate read the first line of his post properly


the way I was trying to explain it was in a third person context meaning 'I was close' not directly meaning myself, I don't think he understands


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's the least cowardly and easy way out imaginable. Anyone who thinks that hasn't suffered to that extent. I've had two serious attempts. One was a couple of month ago


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Harrison said:


> Its hard to say you couldn't do it until you are in the situation where you feel like nothing else will take away the pain you feel, my mum commited suicide just over a year ago.


im sorry to hear it mate. My thoughts are with you


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Most normal people cant understand sucide because they cant comprehend being that low and depressed with anxiety how it affects your physical state as well. i dont think anyone wants to die, death is scary and painfull theres no such thing as a quick painful death. alot of people try overdosing on tablets because they think they will just go to sleep and never wake up, but what usually happens is you damage your organs instead, people who selfharm by cutting themselfs do it because there addicted to it and they feel there a bad person and some say they enjoy the pain. I myself spent hours googling for ways to kill myself trying to find a painless method but that must have been because i didnt want to die really. I tried first by securing a belt and around my neck and throttling myself for a hour i gave up i was exhausted. on another occasion i tried taping a bag over my head with silver tape and suffacating myself several times i was thinking about slitting my wrists upwards and bleeding out in a bath. the more you try the more courage you get and finally you do it. but ive been lucky that ive had people around me to take me straight to hospital i been there 3 times in the last 2 years in april i was in hospital for 5 weeks after a suicide attempt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> Most normal people cant understand sucide because they cant comprehend being that low and depressed with anxiety how it affects your physical state as well. i dont think anyone wants to die, death is scary and painfull theres no such thing as a quick painful death. alot of people try overdosing on tablets because they think they will just go to sleep and never wake up, but what usually happens is you damage your organs instead, people who selfharm by cutting themselfs do it because there addicted to it and they feel there a bad person and some say they enjoy the pain. I myself spent hours googling for ways to kill myself trying to find a painless method but that must have been because i didnt want to die really. I tried first by securing a belt and around my neck and throttling myself for a hour i gave up i was exhausted. on another occasion i tried taping a bag over my head with silver tape and suffacating myself several times i was thinking about slitting my wrists upwards and bleeding out in a bath. the more you try the more courage you get and finally you do it. but ive been lucky that ive had people around me to take me straight to hospital i been there 3 times in the last 2 years in april i was in hospital for 5 weeks after a suicide attempt.


I think this is really sad...hope ur ok now 

just be careful how much u put on here there's always someone reading it and holding on to,it only to throw in ur face further down the line.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Strange one for me, my first girlfriend and probably my first love that I was with for around 2 years hung herself.. We had been broken up a good 4 years and I had 2 kids with my now wife at the time I was told but was still hard to take the news in..

i heard she had a hard time with her fellas after we broke up and she moved away and encountered the same thing, the strangest thing of all, and I only found this out a few weeks ago when I looked up the details in the paper was that it was on the morning of my birthday..

Coincident? Who the fvck knows but through the whole time I knew her I would have never thought she could do something like that..

Anything can happen in someone's life that would make them want to do it and until it happens no one can say it's "selfish" or "cowardly" because in reality who the fvck knows!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think this is really sad...hope ur ok now
> 
> just be careful how much u put on here there's always someone reading it and holding on to,it only to throw in ur face further down the line.


thanks for the kind words .... i was just expressing my feeling about suicide from my personal experience i used to think that suicide was cowardly till i got the s**t kicked out of me by bipolar. last 2 years have really tested my strenght and i came back stronger and wiser. bipolar is for life would a corward be juicing knowing all this lols


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think anyone who says it's cowardly is shockingly naive and narrow minded. I feel the utmost for people who have been dealt a hard hand in life and feel there's no other way. They need to be helped and need a shoulder to lean on. Not called cowards etc.

As above poster said. Try walking in someone else's shoes before you judge them. Some people have just the most awful starts in life/health problems and it's just not worth it to some of them. I don't blame people in the slightest I feel for them and it makes me sad that people are in such a low place and feel there is nowhere to turn to. Especially when you flip the coin and see all the reality TV "stars" these days that do f**k all other than act retarded on TV.

As far as euthanasia goes I believe everyone has a right to choose their life path and if someone is suffering then to have other people refuse you the right to relieve your own suffering. That is cowardice.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> Most normal people cant understand sucide because they cant comprehend being that low and depressed with anxiety how it affects your physical state as well. i dont think anyone wants to die, death is scary and painfull theres no such thing as a quick painful death. alot of people try overdosing on tablets because they think they will just go to sleep and never wake up, but what usually happens is you damage your organs instead, people who selfharm by cutting themselfs do it because there addicted to it and they feel there a bad person and some say they enjoy the pain. I myself spent hours googling for ways to kill myself trying to find a painless method but that must have been because i didnt want to die really. I tried first by securing a belt and around my neck and throttling myself for a hour i gave up i was exhausted. on another occasion i tried taping a bag over my head with silver tape and suffacating myself several times i was thinking about slitting my wrists upwards and bleeding out in a bath. the more you try the more courage you get and finally you do it. but ive been lucky that ive had people around me to take me straight to hospital i been there 3 times in the last 2 years in april i was in hospital for 5 weeks after a suicide attempt.


theres not really anything I can say mate that's going to mean much probably to you but I empathise with you, as I said above I feel for anyone with any sort of mental or physical illness. Just know there's people there for you. If not family then friends. And if neither of those then please open up to someone in real life. The first decent person you open up to will want to help you and be there for you. Trust me mate..


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't believe how many people are claiming suicide is a cowards way out, my mum was on a lot of anti depressants and tried counselling and prescriptions, she did everything in her power to not leave me and my family behind, some people can't cope with life and I can't see why that's so hard to understand.

this is the note my mum left behind, I hope the people that think it's cowardly can see it and change their opinion.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> theres not really anything I can say mate that's going to mean much probably to you but I empathise with you, as I said above I feel for anyone with any sort of mental or physical illness. Just know there's people there for you. If not family then friends. And if neither of those then please open up to someone in real life. The first decent person you open up to will want to help you and be there for you. Trust me mate..


yeah im quite good at opening up think thats whats helped me alot and ive met tons of genuine and fantastic people , but in the end its down to you to pull yourself out of it.ive been stable for a while now my medication are sorted so hopefully i wont experience it again but the manic and pychotic period were crazy and i look back at it and piss mysides at least ive got some ****ed up stories to tell in the pub lols


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Harrison said:


> I can't believe how many people are claiming suicide is a cowards way out, my mum was on a lot of anti depressants and tried counselling and prescriptions, she did everything in her power to not leave me and my family behind, some people can't cope with life and I can't see why that's so hard to understand.
> 
> this is the note my mum left behind, I hope the people that think it's cowardly can see it and change their opinion.


Jesus that's left me numb. Can't imagine how bad that must be. Heart goes out to you brother


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I did it, or tried to at least, when was 20yrs old. It wasn't a cry for help. It took two weeks afterwards for the tremors to stop in my hands, and for my heart to stop palpitatating.

It's the most selfish act I've ever committed, my brother died 4yrs before and to see my mother standing over me in a hospital bed on the verge of suffering a breakdown, it disgusted me enough to clean up and make a life for myself in the sake of not destroying what was left of hers.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Harrison said:


> I can't believe how many people are claiming suicide is a cowards way out, my mum was on a lot of anti depressants and tried counselling and prescriptions, she did everything in her power to not leave me and my family behind, some people can't cope with life and I can't see why that's so hard to understand.
> 
> this is the note my mum left behind, I hope the people that think it's cowardly can see it and change their opinion.
> 
> View attachment 116095


nothing cowardly about die,in to overcome your ultimate fear that takes balls of steel

sorry for your loss......


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

> I can't believe how many people are claiming suicide is a cowards way out, my mum was on a lot of anti depressants and tried counselling and prescriptions, she did everything in her power to not leave me and my family behind, some people can't cope with life and I can't see why that's so hard to understand.
> 
> this is the note my mum left behind, I hope the people that think it's cowardly can see it and change their opinion.
> 
> View attachment 116095


 im sorry to hear that mate. stay strong bro.

r.i.p


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

its an extremely dark place and state of mind, and anyone that says its selfish or cowardly is stupid and ignorant. example, leaving your loved ones behind. your mother, brothers and sisters etc and your gonna tell me thats easy. then id like to hear what the hard way is.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

My Auntie killed herself about 30 years ago.Totally by suprise.She waked into Langtons Lake in Hornchurch,was found floating next morning.She was 45ish.When my dad died 3 years ago,I was looking through his belongings.I came across an old cassette tape simply marked "Kathy" So being the inquisitive type I put it in the old mans tape player.

It was my aunties version of a suicide note.She recorded it few hours before she drowned herself.She was calm, and coherent.In fact, she seemed quite proud of her planning and gave detailed instructions of how to break the news to my cousin, who was 15 at the time.

It was a tad spooky though.Sitting in my dads house, who had only been dead a few days, listening to my late auntie, plan her death with such logical precision.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, this is a heavy post! A very good friend of mine drowned himself in the Northolt canal 15 years ago. Good looking, lovely family, no money problems, early 30's, total shock. You always think about what you could have done with hindsight. Still hurts.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Harrison said:


> I can't believe how many people are claiming suicide is a cowards way out, my mum was on a lot of anti depressants and tried counselling and prescriptions, she did everything in her power to not leave me and my family behind, some people can't cope with life and I can't see why that's so hard to understand.
> 
> this is the note my mum left behind, I hope the people that think it's cowardly can see it and change their opinion.
> 
> View attachment 116095


Mate its only fu**ing bellends who think its selfish, cowardly etc. Ulster Rugby is one of those bellends. Just ignore the c**t. sorry for your loss


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> the other was told he was riddled with cancer. His family didn't know.
> 
> Is it a cowards way out imo yes as i feel you should face your problems and deal with them


Lol! What the fvck could this bloke have achieved by facing his problems and dealing with them? Might have been nice if he'd told him family himself but in his situation I can imagine finding the terror and loss of control that unbearable that he couldn't hang on or deal with anything.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> It's the least cowardly and easy way out imaginable. Anyone who thinks that hasn't suffered to that extent. I've had two serious attempts. One was a couple of month ago


if you've had two failed attempts....maybe suicide isn't for you


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Verno said:


> When you've seen as many as I have with a ligature around they're necks and hardly any skin left because they've been tearing at said ligature with finger nails to try to get it off........then it's an accident.


Why do you see so many like this? Seen quite a few myself but never seen anyone with hardly any skin left - maybe a scratch or two. With a good tight ligature people lose consciousness far faster than they anticipate. Usually a few seconds. Where are all these skinless ones cropping up?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Why do you see so many like this? Seen quite a few myself but never seen anyone with hardly any skin left - maybe a scratch or two. With a good tight ligature people lose consciousness far faster than they anticipate. Usually a few seconds. Where are all these skinless ones cropping up?


I've seen both mate and I don't mean the whole neck top to bottom. I mean within a few inches at the ligature site.

Some do lose conciousness quickly some don't.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Verno said:


> I've seen both mate and I don't mean the whole neck top to bottom. I mean within a few inches at the ligature site.
> 
> Some do lose conciousness quickly some don't.


Presumably in some connection to your work? What do you do?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Presumably in some connection to your work? What do you do?


Yes... Mental health. Mainly PICu's. Yourself?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Verno said:


> Yes... Mental health. Mainly PICu's. Yourself?


Same.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Same.


Lucky you! Units?

Or community?


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.samaritans.org/about-us/our-research/research-report-men-suicide-and-society

bit of perspective on the current issue around male suicide.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Verno said:


> Lucky you! Units?
> 
> Or community?


My career was predominantly forensic but some AMH also.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Sadly, there are people who self harm but never to the point they die. They know when to stop and make others know about it so their lives are saved. It's a vicious cycle.

There are the ones who commit suicide but fail, they either move on or start self harming or even commit suicude again and die.

The ones who die, choose the way they know there's no coming back.

People jumping under trains, off the building or jumping off a motorway bridge are selfish.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

even the strongest of us have dark weak moments .


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I've been depressed resorted to drink felt at an all time low. I got help, spoke with the head doctor as we call him in the military found out the case and how to deal with it and addressed the issue and done what I could to step forward. People killing themselves for losing a girl friend or for being to fat or something stupid are morons. Who gives a fcuk what other people think.


thats a very ignorant thing to say. Everybody is different and just because you went through a similar experience and dealt with it means nothing. Mabyn said people don't have a head doctor to go to or confidence to seek help.

Well done for getting through your problems but.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> thats a very ignorant thing to say. Everybody is different and just because you went through a similar experience and dealt with it means nothing. Mabyn said people don't have a head doctor to go to or confidence to seek help


thats correct. Just because you think you have it sussed does not mean that formula can be applied to everyone.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Lol! What the fvck could this bloke have achieved by facing his problems and dealing with them? Might have been nice if he'd told him family himself but in his situation I can imagine finding the terror and loss of control that unbearable that he couldn't hang on or deal with anything.


what the hell you loling at. Yes i do think its a cowards way out, and this bloke hung himself in his garage to be found by his 11 year old son 2 days before Christmas. What a cvnt imo.

Its each to their own, people have different opinions on suicide and again like usual and most people on this forum they can't just accept someone else opinion when if differs from their own!!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

> what the hell you loling at. Yes i do think its a cowards way out, and this bloke hung himself in his garage to be found by his 11 year old son 2 days before Christmas. What a cvnt imo.
> 
> Its each to their own, people have different opinions on suicide and again like usual and most people on this forum they can't just accept someone else opinion when if differs from their own!!


 so you think it would have been better for his son to watch him slowly dying in agony as the cancer ate him alive? , suicide is hardly a cowards way out when your whole brain is wired for your bodys survival .

some of the comments in this thread show the ignorance and misunderstanding associated with suicide and what drives people to it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im not sure why people say suicide is a cowards way out , putting a noose around your neck is a brave thing to do, im 100% certain people that do take their own life are thinking about their family and without doubt they feel like a failure to their loved ones which backs up the desire to kill themselves .

it`s funny how people are quick to say its a cowardly thing to do but nobody other than the person knows exactly what is going through their head .

the mind can be a lonely place when you see and deal with things that change you instantly , watching a person take their last breathe changes how you view yourself and others - add in mental health issues and sometimes the overwhelming sense of failure can be the ruling thought in everyday existence .

point is none of us know what the next person is dealing with and perhaps instead of judging people they should look within themselves .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Do it and take some muther****er with you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> what the hell you loling at. Yes i do think its a cowards way out, and this bloke hung himself in his garage to be found by his 11 year old son 2 days before Christmas. What a cvnt imo.
> 
> Its each to their own, people have different opinions on suicide and again like usual and most people on this forum they can't just accept someone else opinion when if differs from their own!!


I doubt he planned for his child to find him....and so what if was xmas..xmas is easily the most lonely time of year for people, so that could have played a factor...as already said, I think it takes a lot of courage to do it (when no drugs / alcohol) play a part...I've lost a few friends, 2 neighbours, and quite a few people I knew personally due to suicide...none of them I would describe as cowards in life...I would love to know who coined the phrase 'cowards way out', its fu**ing stupid, insensitive and shows a lack of knowledge or irrational thought of a persons mental well being....but like you said, were all entitled to our opinion....as someone who suffered mental issues (schizophrenia), I know what its like when you don't have control over your mental state...and thats every bit as painful as suffering from a serious physical injury


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

aqualung said:


> so you think it would have been better for his son to watch him slowly dying in agony as the cancer ate him alive? , suicide is hardly a cowards way out when your whole brain is wired for your bodys survival .
> 
> some of the comments in this thread show the ignorance and misunderstanding associated with suicide and what drives people to it.


are you serious? Lmao.

That imagine if his old man hanging will haunt him for the rest of his life. So you'd rather have your 10 year old son see you hanging from a rope in your garage compared to dying in hospital??

Regarding if its a cowards way out, my personal opinion i think it depends on the situation. People who have racked up debt that they can't control then yes. But again that's my opinion nowhere did i say you've got to like it.

Ive also seen my best friends partner lying in a bath of blood as he cut his wrists.

My friend just had a baby. We went shopping, she realised she left the oven on so we went back, to find her OH car at home. Which was strange as he should have been at work anyway. There was no answer when we shouted him so i went lookinh for him to find him in the bath.

Until you've been in a situation that you feel the only way out is the kill yourself, me you or the pope can't really comment.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I doubt he planned for his child to find him....and so what if was xmas..xmas is easily the most lonely time of year for people, so that could have played a factor...as already said, I think it takes a lot of courage to do it (when no drugs / alcohol) play a part...I've lost a few friends, 2 neighbours, and quite a few people I knew personally due to suicide...none of them I would describe as cowards in life...I would love to know who coined the phrase 'cowards way out', its fu**ing stupid, insensitive and shows a lack of knowledge or irrational thought of a persons mental well being....but like you said, were all entitled to our opinion....as someone who suffered mental issues (schizophrenia), I know what its like when you don't have control over your mental state...and thats every bit as painful as suffering from a serious physical injury


maybe not but ok then his wife. he knew someone would have found him. If your going to do it, fine but not in your frigging own house where your loved ones will never get that imagine from their minds of you hanging there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pinky said:


> are you serious? Lmao.
> 
> That imagine if his old man hanging will haunt him for the rest of his life. So you'd rather have your 10 year old son see you hanging from a rope in your garage compared to dying in hospital??
> 
> ...


so why did you comment .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky said:


> maybe not but ok then his wife. he knew someone would have found him. If your going to do it, fine but not in your frigging own house where your loved ones will never get that imagine from their minds of you hanging there.


I don't think there is any designated 'suicide hotels' in England...I'd rather find a family member hanging, than watch them go through life suffering constantly


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

> are you serious? Lmao.
> 
> That imagine if his old man hanging will haunt him for the rest of his life. So you'd rather have your 10 year old son see you hanging from a rope in your garage compared to dying in hospital??
> 
> ...


actually i have been in that situation (i have bipolar disorder) - i have also lost many friends to suicide as well as doing work in the mental health system.

..so i guess im a lot more qualified than you to have an informed opinion on the matter


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

aqualung said:


> actually i have been in that situation (i have bipolar disorder) - i have also lost many friends to suicide as well as doing work in the mental health system.
> 
> ..so i guess im a lot more qualified than you to have an informed opinion on the matter


good for you  glad you come out of it to tell the story!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I don't think there is any designated 'suicide hotels' in England...I'd rather find a family member hanging, than watch them go through life suffering constantly


Lmfao of course you would. Your an adult. A 10 year old child is different!!!

Makes me laugh didn't realise the cast of UK muscle are qualified in suicide haha!!


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

I found my mum dead after commiting suicide when I was 17, it has never haunted me and it never will, people really don't have a clue what they are talking about lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Even in the baddest of the circumstances , i wouldn't have the courage to.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Even in the baddest of the circumstances , i wouldn't have the *courage* to.


According to some on here mate it isn't courage that is required, it is cowardice...... Strange that.

Its a shame that these cowardly isis terrorists don't have a go at it. Or is because then they'd have to actually have some courage.....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll never understand the mindset of someone who does this to themselves, hopefully anyway - it just doesn't compute at all!

I have one experience of being around someone who tried to commit suicide and its like he'd just given up... what needed doing to improve the situation was tiny and really simple, but he just wasn't capable.

It made me wonder if that was a common theme.. that 'inwardness' and inability to see a solution to any problem? Is there a f**k it moment long before and then just a slow spiral down from there...

I dunno, I can see how its seen as selfish by those left behind - perhaps that's actually part of the problem too though?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Harrison said:


> I found my mum dead after commiting suicide when I was 17,* it has never haunted me* and it never will, people really don't have a clue what they are talking about lol


sorry to hear, curious though why to you say that the above? Hard to put myself in your shoes so can only imagine.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been around a few people who committed suicide.

I always wondered what goes through their heads, its clearly hard to contemplate, as lets be honest its not something you think about easily, giving your life. They must be in such despair to even think about that, let alone carry it out.

Saying that, its interesting how people develop those thoughts, and what can be done to avoid these, I know all cases differ. I suppose that's why psychiatrist do!

Very interesting and quite sad that people suffer like that...

Not good for them or people around them, everyone loses.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> According to some on here mate it isn't courage that is required, it is cowardice...... Strange that.
> 
> Its a shame that these cowardly isis terrorists don't have a go at it. Or is because then they'd have to actually have some courage.....


People may find it cowardice, but i find it courageous TBH. I saw a man jumping in front of a train from an opposite platform. Hell no, i can't even think of doing it


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a selfish cowardly act. Especially if you are leaving people behind to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> I found my mum dead after commiting suicide when I was 17, it has never haunted me and it never will, people really don't have a clue what they are talking about lol


again you were border line adult, you sort of knew how to deal with things. A child should not be exposed to such awful things by someone they love and look upto There is no comparison between a 17 year old and a 10 year old, but yeah whatever. Imo you've gotta be some cold hearted fker with no feelings towards your mother to see her hanging and it not to have any impact on you. But like i said each to their own ay!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Harrison said:


> I found my mum dead after commiting suicide when I was 17, it has never haunted me and it never will, people really don't have a clue what they are talking about lol


I know people who's lives have been ruined because of this.

Im glad you have got through it so well.


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

lol "sort of know how to deal with things" how does anyone know how to deal with the suicide of their own mother, your an idiot


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Even in the baddest of the circumstances , i wouldn't have the courage to.


if you ever get low enough you will try but it takes practice to overcome your fear. unless your hard as hell lols


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> again you were border line adult, you sort of knew how to deal with things. A child should not be exposed to such awful things by someone they love and look upto There is no comparison between a 17 year old and a 10 year old, but yeah whatever. Imo you've gotta be some cold hearted fker with no feelings towards your mother to see her hanging and it not to have any impact on you. But like i said each to their own ay!


maybe hes just intelligent enough to realise that his mother must have been really suffering , terrified ,lonely,feeling worthless, isolated, maybe it affected her sleeping ,eating ,cognative ability,in constantly racing mind due to anxiety, maybe all will to live had disapeared and she couldnt fight anymore she had give it her best, death was her salvation and peace ??? you shouldnt judge people when you never experienced it yourself ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Imo you've gotta be some cold hearted fker with no feelings towards your mother to see her hanging and it not to have any impact on you. But like i said each to their own ay!


If I'm interpreting this in the way I think it's supposed to be perceived then pinky you truly are a venomous and ignorant individual at times.

Ive seen suicide and the aftermath from both sides of the fence numerous times. Is it a selfish act? I honestly couldn't tell you.

The only thing that's certain is that it's never as black and white as people think.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

barsnack said:


> if you've had two failed attempts....maybe suicide isn't for you


I'm even s**t at suicide! Rule to the second one is keep on the test longer than the deca. Honestly never felt so bad


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Verno said:


> If I'm interpreting this in the way I think it's supposed to be perceived then pinky you truly are a venomous and ignorant individual at times.
> 
> Ive seen suicide and the aftermath from both sides of the fence numerous times. Is it a selfish act? I honestly couldn't tell you.
> 
> The only thing that's certain is that it's never as black and white as people think.


death is tradgic but we all die sometime now or later, act of nature or accident, its part of life, question is would that person whos dead really want to see you suffering because of them? of coarse theres situations were you might have had a arguement with them ,even been on bad terms before death or if your a child that must be traumatising to see, but think about how much suffering that person must endured to still take there life. In the end the trauma people suffer, is something they should fight to overcome by question themselfs and if they had half the strenght as the suicide victim they would be well after a while people who say suicide is cowardly are usually thick or whimps themselfs ...... (not having a go a thick people but average IQ is only 100)


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Think it's a selfish thing to do from a weak minded individual


Weak minded? I think thats a poor choice of words mate.

People suffer from depression all the time and it differs person to person. Sometimes people feel that worthless in life and that low that they feel as though they have no other option. I know this because I once felt that low before fortunately I turned my life around as I use to be a bum back then and I got into fitness, now I have people who actually look up to me for what I have achieved.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Lmfao of course you would. Your an adult. A 10 year old child is different!!!
> 
> Makes me laugh didn't realise the cast of UK muscle are qualified in suicide haha!!


What Mental Health qualifications do you have that qualifies your opinion as more valid than others?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Verno said:


> If I'm interpreting this in the way I think it's supposed to be perceived then pinky you truly are a venomous and ignorant individual at times.
> 
> Ive seen suicide and the aftermath from both sides of the fence numerous times. Is it a selfish act? I honestly couldn't tell you.
> 
> The only thing that's certain is that it's never as black and white as people think.


LMFAO

Regardless of the suffering said person is going thru to result to committing suicide. Anyone who thinks a 10 year old seeing one of their parents hanging and it wont have any effect on them is one deluded mofo. I wasn't saying a 17 year old who sorta understands that the person who hung themselves are no longer suffering but a FKING 10 year old shouldn't have to see sh1t like that, and if you or anyone thinks thats ok then dont have kids!!!!!!

Your part of the reason why this site is going down the pan. Like many others if you dont like someone's opinion or perception of something you start with the name calling.

So im ignorant and venomous becuase you dont like my opinion. Well FCUK YOU, Sir!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IC1 said:


> What Mental Health qualifications do you have that qualifies your opinion as more valid than others?


the same as all the wannabe suicide masters on this forum. Fck all. Like i said before didn't realise the cast of UK muscle are suicide gurus. I have none but i lived 6 doors down from the kid before i moved away. Hes 18 now and he does say he has nightmares about it so anyone who think, hey its ok for a 10 year old to witness his old man hanging and itll be ok because hell know his dad aint suffering anymore. Bolox. People dont have char sh1t on this forum at times. He didn't understand why his dad did it at that age he just thought he didn't love him and his mom anymore. But hey what qualifications do i have??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Everything is so black and white to people that haven't experienced those dark times that could lead you to suicide.

You get a lot of people on this forum who are experts in things they know fvck all about..........it's comical


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> maybe hes just intelligent enough to realise that his mother must have been really suffering , terrified ,lonely,feeling worthless, isolated, maybe it affected her sleeping ,eating ,cognative ability,in constantly racing mind due to anxiety, maybe all will to live had disapeared and she couldnt fight anymore she had give it her best, death was her salvation and peace ??? you shouldnt judge people when you never experienced it yourself ?


true but i doubt it. People try and be the big i am on this forum. "Ya man i saw my mom hanging but yeah whatever" fk off. Yes shes not longer in pain but to sit there and say it didn't bother you is a bit cold hearted dont you think. Agaim he was 17 he had more chance of understanding whats happened What chance does a 10 yesr old have. If you also read my comments instead of just barking i said a 10 year old child saw his dad hanged in their garage. So your telling me that kid should understand that his dad is no longer in pain or suffering etc. Good luck explaining that to a child.



FelonE said:


> Everything is so black and white to people that haven't experienced those dark times that could lead you to suicide.
> 
> You get a lot of people on this forum who are experts in things they know fvck all about..........it's comical


Yep. OP asked "thoughts" then everyone turns into suicide masters!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> true but i doubt it. People try and be the big i am on this forum. "Ya man i saw my mom hanging but yeah whatever" fk off. Yes shes not longer in pain but to sit there and say it didn't bother you is a bit cold hearted dont you think. Agaim he was 17 he had more chance of understanding whats happened What chance does a 10 yesr old have. If you also read my comments instead of just barking i said a 10 year old child saw his dad hanged in their garage. So your telling me that kid should understand that his dad is no longer in pain or suffering etc. Good luck explaining that to a child.
> 
> Yep. OP asked "thoughts" then everyone turns into suicide masters!


Ok


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok


grow up!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> grow up!!


Ok. Thank you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok. Thank you


 :wub:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

the people who say its selfish and a cowards way out are looking at it from a third person perspective and at the mess it usually leaves behind , try to look at it from the suicides perspective - for them things are so bad that they usually think that the world and their family and friends would be better off without them and there is no escape from the situation - in a strange way they think they are helping those around them - this makes it a selfless act , not a selfish one - people dont go round killing themselves thinking 'i'll kill myself today just to leave a load of s**t behind for someone else ' .

again with the coward thing, as i said before - your whole brain and body are geared for survival - another example is would you call someone who walks away from a fight a coward or smart? -if you are thinking 'it depends on the situation' then re read the first paragraph and realise its the persons intention that counts not yours as an outside view.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> lol "sort of know how to deal with things" how does anyone know how to deal with the suicide of their own mother, your an idiot


no mate you are. Making such statement "saw my mom dead but didn't bother me" fking idiot. Deal with poor choice of words on my part. Ok then. You had more chance of understanding why you mom did what she did compared to a 10 year old!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pinky said:


> no mate you are. Making such statement "saw my *mom* dead but didn't bother me" fking idiot. Deal with poor choice of words on my part. Ok then. You had more chance of understanding why you *mom* did what she did compared to a 10 year old!!!!


Mum or Mother please, or we may have another suicide on our hands coz I can't take it anymore.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

interlekt said:


> Weak minded? I think thats a poor choice of words mate.
> 
> People suffer from depression all the time and it differs person to person. Sometimes people feel that worthless in life and that low that they feel as though they have no other option. I know this because I once felt that low before fortunately I turned my life around as I use to be a bum back then and I got into fitness, now I have people who actually look up to me for what I have achieved.


well I disagree with you! I think they are weak minded that's my thought on suicide and the individuals who choose the easy way out imp! That's simply my view everyone is going to have a different view


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Mum or Mother please, or we may have another suicide on our hands coz I can't take it anymore.


nah i like mom. Im also from the black country so its mom  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> well I disagree with you! I think they are weak minded that's my thought on suicide and the individuals who choose the easy way out imp! That's simply my view everyone is going to have a different view


That's something your not allowed on this forum mate. An opinion that differs from some else's


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Imo you've gotta be some cold hearted fker with no feelings towards your mother to see her hanging and it not to have any impact on you. But like i said each to their own ay!





Pinky said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Regardless of the suffering said person is going thru to result to committing suicide. Anyone who thinks a 10 year old seeing one of their parents hanging and it wont have any effect on them is one deluded mofo. I wasn't saying a 17 year old who sorta understands that the person who hung themselves are no longer suffering but a FKING 10 year old shouldn't have to see sh1t like that, and if you or anyone thinks thats ok then dont have kids!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Im seriously left wondering if youve deliberately ignored the point? I honestly can't tell!!

Let's try again shall we pinky........... I have neither agreed not disagreed with your opinion on suicide. Your opinion on suicide is your own and not something I'm questioning. Try to read the first quote again and tell me where I have even quoted your opinion on the op???

I was referring to your callous and cold heated comment to someone who has lost his mother to suicide and the fact that you feel it acceptable to question his feelings towards his mother because YOU don't like HIS opinion on the op.......... in your never ending and laughable pursuit of one upmanship.

Your opinion of me and what is wrong with this board is now rather academic, not in the least bit related to the op and also differs greatly to mine.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Verno said:


> Im seriously left wondering if youve deliberately ignored the point? I honestly can't tell!!
> 
> Let's try again shall we pinky........... I have neither agreed not disagreed with your opinion on suicide. Your opinion on suicide is your own and not something I'm questioning. Try to read the first quote again and tell me where I have even quoted your opinion on the op???
> 
> ...


Again thats my Opinion You've gotta be some fked up breed of human being to see a loved one dead and it not have any effect on you. But what do i know ay i have no qualifications like all your suicide jedi on here.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Again thats my Opinion You've gotta be some fked up breed of human being to see a loved one dead and it not have any effect on you. But what do i know ay i have no qualifications like all your suicide jedi on here.


I don't believe he said it didn't have any effect on him. Just that it didn't haunt him..... but yet again you'll happily ignor that if it suits your ends.

My qualifications? 15yeas of forensic mental health work.........but again that point is academic as I'm not giving or have given my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Now I hope you all play nice and have a great thread :huh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm even s**t at suicide! Rule to the second one is keep on the test longer than the deca. Honestly never felt so bad


hope you get through whatever it is fella...stay positive, keep the chin up...and always remember it could be worse....you could be a Newcastle fan...imagine that


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Yep. OP asked "thoughts" then everyone turns into suicide masters!


Including yourself.... :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pinky and Harrison up a tree

K.I.S.S.I.N.G

First comes love

then comes marriage

until they spilt up as they argued over a UKM Thread


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

JNape25 said:


> I don't think anyone was making the point that its ok for a child to witness a parent, who has committed suicide, just "hanging there". There seems to be two trains of thought in this thread:
> 
> a ) those who think the act itself is cowardly (narrow minded people like yourself)
> 
> ...


your right no one is qualified but we are all entitled to our own opinion and to call someone narrow minded becuase their opinion differes from yours is rather is BS.

I still think it depends on the situation to determine if its a cowardly act or not. Someone who runs up 1000s in debt his wife and kids are about to lose everything so instead of dealing with it he killw himself leaving all his SH1T for his wife to endure. That there is imo a coward.

The bloke up the road from me who hung himself different, the only thing id have an issue with is doing it where he knew either his wife or kid would find him.

Maybe coward is a bad choice of wording but i look at its a simple way out. Again and like you said no one here can really comment all they can do is offer their opinion which you get called all sorts for if it differes from theirs.

Only the person who is just about to jump or put the rope round their neck can tell you why they feel the way they do.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> true but i doubt it. People try and be the big i am on this forum. "Ya man i saw my mom hanging but yeah whatever" fk off. Yes shes not longer in pain but to sit there and say it didn't bother you is a bit cold hearted dont you think. Agaim he was 17 he had more chance of understanding whats happened What chance does a 10 yesr old have. If you also read my comments instead of just barking i said a 10 year old child saw his dad hanged in their garage. So your telling me that kid should understand that his dad is no longer in pain or suffering etc. Good luck explaining that to a child.


no its very tradgic and traumatising for a child some more than others. But it doesnt destroy every one and if it does then its how you deal with it, life is full of tradgedys, theres lots of refugees from war striken countries who've witnessed the unbearable gone on to live happy productive lives? i suggest you spent some time reading about depression if you can be bothered to learn something, a good tip is to read about bipolar depression since people who suffer from it have inbalances in there brains that can alters there moods from extreme mania to extreme drepression and are most likely to comit suicide. Real depression is not just a feeling that you have control over you cant just man up and snap out of it, it affects your whole body takes baby steps one day at a time might just be managing to have a shower that week or step outside your house.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Again thats my Opinion You've gotta be some fked up breed of human being to see a loved one dead and it not have any effect on you. But what do i know ay i have no qualifications like all your suicide jedi on here.


Let's try and keep our emotions out of this and our opinions civil.

This applies to everyone.


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm a "fked up breed of human" because I could find happiness in the fact my mum finally ended the pain she had been living in for years, my mum was a diagnosed insomniac and anorexic, she hated herself and took the bravest step a human, why should she have to live in pain because she has a family, I can't believe how naive you are.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Again thats my Opinion You've gotta be some fked up breed of human being to see a loved one dead and it not have any effect on you. But what do i know ay i have no qualifications like all your suicide jedi on here.


its called compasion?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> its called compasion and *brains*?


I know you've read my comment, because you 'liked' it, and you then go on to post in a derogatory manner.

When I wrote my comment, I did mean everyone, not just pinky.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I know you've read my comment, because you 'liked' it, and you then go on to post in a derogatory manner.
> 
> When I wrote my comment, I did mean everyone, not just pinky.


i didnt mean it to be derogatory i just meant use them think, people say that all the time. but i understand why this could be misunderstood if you want i will remove the brains from the post sorry......


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i didnt mean it to be derogatory i just meant use them think, people say that all the time. but i understand why this could be misunderstood of if you want i will remove the brains from the post sorry......


If I misunderstood it, then pinky prob would too, so just reiterating my point. Didn't want a good thread on a sensitive subject turning in to a slanging match.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

name="Pinky" i have no qualifications

That its clear like water love


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> If I misunderstood it, then pinky prob would too, so just reiterating my point. Didn't want a good thread on a sensitive subject turning in to a slanging match.


yeah its a sensitive subject for some but i totally agree with you.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

@pinky Is nieve


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> If I misunderstood it, then pinky prob would too, so just reiterating my point. Didn't want a good thread on a sensitive subject turning in to a slanging match.


I dont really give 2 hoots what he says tbh. Can go fk himself for all i care  But thanks


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> name="Pinky" i have no qualifications
> 
> That its clear like water love


Lmao think your funny don't ya with felone the gay boy juice bunny liking your comments.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> @pinky Is nieve


I'm far from nieve but cheers bud  Why am i nieve. Like i said previous you cant have an opinion on here that differs from someone else's without some jumped up cvnt having a go and telling you your wrong.


----------



## wilson1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> I think it's straight up cowardly to kill yourself and leave your family behind. Hardly takes that much motivation to drink a bottle of jack neck a few pills or jump in front of a train or whatever way you choose.


I think your comments are bang out of line what if you lost a child and you can't mentally live life. Or your soul mate or you have a health problem that will take away your dignity! There's a number of realistic reasons why people do this. Don't judge dead people you don't know the circumstances. You might kill yourself driving your bike to aggressively, you could abuse gear and have issues is that not taking risks knowing there are possible unknowns. What if your death is accidental and looks like a suicide and you didn't do it. Think brother were all imperfect in many ways.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I dont really give 2 hoots what he says tbh. Can go fk himself for all i care  But thanks


he wasnt doing it for you he was just trying to keep the thread from becoming a slaggin off match?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> I'm a "fked up breed of human" because I could find happiness in the fact my mum finally ended the pain she had been living in for years, my mum was a diagnosed insomniac and anorexic, she hated herself and took the bravest step a human, why should she have to live in pain because she has a family, I can't believe how naive you are.


you were sevenfkingteen for gods sake not a child. What part of that are you struggling to understand and you have the audacity to say im stupid. Check yourself. You knew how your mom was suffering as you said and you took comfort in knowing she was no longer in pain. A 10 year old child didn't even know his dad was poorly. Ffs so how the hell would you explain that to a kid. What do you want a cornflake for being able to have a nice life after finding your mom dead after commiting suicide. Well done you ay???? Jesus Christ, people are getting worse!!!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I dont really give 2 hoots what he says tbh. Can go fk himself for all i care  But thanks


he wasnt doing it for you he was just trying to keep the thread from becoming a slaggin off match?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Lmao think your funny don't ya with felone the gay boy juice bunny liking your comments.


How very rude and homophobic


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinky said:


> you were sevenfkingteen for gods sake not a child. What part of that are you struggling to understand and you have the audacity to say im stupid. Check yourself. You knew how your mom was suffering as you said and you took comfort in knowing she was no longer in pain. A 10 year old child didn't even know his dad was poorly. Ffs so how the hell would you explain that to a kid. What do you want a cornflake for being able to have a nice life after finding your mom dead after commiting suicide. Well done you ay???? Jesus Christ, people are getting worse!!!


bearing in mind this was just under 2 years ago you are being very insensitive about it, do I want a cornflake? How old are you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> he wasnt doing it for you he was just trying to keep the thread from becoming a slaggin off match?


Yeah sim said rein it in but some idiots just cant help themselves can they? Had to have a dig and add brains to your comment. Pathetic!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How very rude and homophobic


That's rich coming from you sweet cheeks.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Yeah sim said rein it in but some idiots just cant help themselves can they? Had to have a dig and add brains to your comment. Pathetic!!


if you read his first post he used you as an example of deogatory?? nowt to be proud of i think?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's nice


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> bearing in mind this was just under 2 years ago you are being very insensitive about it, do I want a cornflake? How old are you


Im sorry for your loss and i hope your mom is in a happy place now. Same as alot of other people on here, you don't read what is written before you bark on.

Your the one who started this making a statement that you did which wasn't really relevant to what i said regarding a 10 year old finding his dad hanging in their garage. You said you were 17, there in no comparison.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> if you read his first post he used you as an example of deogatory?? nowt to be proud of i think?


and what? Ive tried to message @darksim and ask him why he singled me out when i wasn't the only one who was taking this thread of topic. But hey ho ay??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> if you read his first post he used you as an example of deogatory?? nowt to be proud of i think?


Lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Suicide is far from a cowards way out, suicide is actually normal and the problem is people act as if iit isn't normal.
> 
> We have all had suicidal thoughts (I say, all, the majority) in our lives we've thought about it to some extent. Oncce again, the problem with society is people when they find out someone is suicidal act like "OMG NO YOU CANT DO THAT" rather than actually looking at the issue and rrealising that what they're going through is actually normal rather than making them feel like an idiot.
> 
> And pinky, you're dead wrong here, tbh.


ah well


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

So is suicide only a cowards way out if your child happens to be under 17? Strange logic

@Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> So is suicide only a cowards way out if your child happens to be under 17? Strange logic
> 
> @Pinky


don't be an ar5ehole.

Again if you actually read what i write instead of just barking like everyone else does you'll see that i wrote.

Ive copied and paste it for you so you don't have to find the post 

I still think it depends on the situation to determine if its a cowardly act or not. Someone who runs up 1000s in debt his wife and kids are about to lose everything so instead of dealing with it he killw himself leaving all his SH1T for his wife to endure. That there is imo a coward.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Come on guys, let's not be nasty and start saying people are bad or whatever for killing themselves. Nothing wrong with a bit of suicide every now and again.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

wilson1978 said:


> I think your comments are bang out of line what if you lost a child and you can't mentally live life. Or your soul mate or you have a health problem that will take away your dignity! There's a number of realistic reasons why people do this. Don't judge dead people you don't know the circumstances. You might kill yourself driving your bike to aggressively, you could abuse gear and have issues is that not taking risks knowing there are possible unknowns. What if your death is accidental and looks like a suicide and you didn't do it. Think brother were all imperfect in many ways.


I don't think they are out of order otherwise I wouldn't of said them. I simply expressed my opinion of course others will disagree. World would be a boring place if we all thought and acted the same.

If I lost my child I would do what it's the males responsibility to do and that's be there for my wife. I haven't been in that situation but I can tell you I wouldn't be selfish and inflict more pain and suffering on the child's mother, grandparents, aunties and uncles through commiting a cowardly act!

I ride my bike on the track now as being a family man I would not risk losing my life on the roads as most car users are idiots and have no consideration for bikes. I don't absurd gear that would let to me dying! I also did not claim to be perfect


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> and what? Ive tried to message @darksim and ask him why he singled me out when i wasn't the only one who was taking this thread of topic. But hey ho ay??


 calm down......... take a snicker dude lols


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> calm down......... take a snicker dude lols


nah can i have a mars instead  x


----------



## Harrison (Mar 2, 2014)

You claimed the problem was that peoples are too proud to ask for help? And then said people should just "face their problems" seemed to have decided to completely change what you originally said now you have realised it was very narrow minded, the people that commit suicide, their "problem" is that they are Alive.

@Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Harrison said:


> You claimed the problem was that peoples are too proud to ask for help? And then said people should just "face their problems" seemed to have decided to completely change what you originally said now you have realised it was very narrow minded, the people that commit suicide, their "problem" is that they are Alive.
> 
> @Pinky


Its hard for someone who has never been in said situation to say anything. I think any issue can be dealt with but again that's just me.

I still think it depends on the situation and circumstances. If that makes me narrow minded then so be it. I think if someone talks to someone about their suicidal feelings the suicide rate would drop but like you say people think they aint worth the help or they just can't in fear of being judged .No one will ever know as there isn't a suicide victim here to give their side of the story. X


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Lmao think your funny don't ya with felone the gay boy juice bunny liking your comments.


Dont be jealous darling.

Here i got plenty for the both of you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Dont be jealous darling.
> 
> Here i got plenty for the both of you


Nah your alright thanks


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Dont be jealous darling.
> 
> Here i got plenty for the both of you


as long as i can go first, aint in to sloppy seconds  x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Can we all please refrain from name calling. It's unnecessary and escalates a delicate subject into something antagonistic. If you disagree with someone, fine. Just refrain from insulting the person you disagree with.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hope you get through whatever it is fella...stay positive, keep the chin up...and always remember it could be worse....you could be a Newcastle fan...imagine that


hahaha thanks for cheering me up mate... NICE ONE!!!! hahaha


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I work in mental health so suicide is a subject I encounter a lot.

Now here's something very interesting and contreversial I heard recently from a doctor: "I feel it immoral to keep somebody in hospital who has no intention to carry on living. If they are so mentally tortured to the extent that it's too painful for them to live then why should I keep them in a hospital so their pain can continue. As much as somebody has the right to live, they also have the right to not live."

This received mixed reactions.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds like he's in the wrong job - as people in hospitals keep him in his ( im presuming you mean a psychiatrist ) , he also seems to have missed the point that most mental health problems are temporary or cyclic .


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

aqualung said:


> sounds like he's in the wrong job - as people in hospitals keep him in his ( im presuming you mean a psychiatrist ) , he also seems to have missed the point that most mental health problems are temporary or cyclic .


Consultant Psychiatrist.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

On the subject as a whole I would never make a blanket statement along the lines of "suicicde is a cowards way out", which I have heard people say.

Some people suffering mental health problems have had horrendously traumatic pasts and have been put through some of the most disturbing ordeals you can imagine.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

its a very taboo subject the human mind is a complex thing lets just say that - personally I couldn't do it my opinion about others doing it is really just an opinion so ill keep it to myself.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it must be a terrible position to be in that you cannot find a reason to continue, how bad must things get for it to come to that stage?

I know people are all different and we all have different points at which we will snap but for some their perspectives on things will be different from others and I think that is difference that makes people end it all.

Mental health issues too, someone with depression or any paranoid conditions is more likely to feel overawed than someone of sound mind. Any one of us could run into mental health problems, they are brought on by many different things which makes it harder to spot or treat.


----------

